# TOC Rat Trap Pedal Puzzle



## josehuerta (May 19, 2013)

These were represented as a matched pair when I bought them, so can return them as they are not. Both are rights. Confusing is that as I examined them the wear on the rubber blocks is opposite - as if they were possibly mounted/used on different sides of the bike, using the jamb nuts which came with them to secure them. With my thread gauge they are 1/2"x24 tpi, not 20 tpi. Seemed an odd coincidence to have a rather rare set, rare thread count mismatched. Anyone recognize these? More a wheelmen item than our usual vintage? They seem to be quality built, heavy pedals - rubber blocks are good considering their age though hard as any old singletube. Stamped on the side plates is Patented and MCH 10 1896


----------



## JChapoton (May 19, 2013)

They are a set. before they had left and right handed pedals, pedals were threaded the same and used nuts to secure them. The problem was that the left side pedal would always unsrew themselves. The crank arms themselves had no threads. These were often found on bike with slotted crank arms which allowed for height adjustment.


----------



## josehuerta (May 19, 2013)

More rare than I had guessed then, but the mistake is mine and they won't be returned but will be for sale. Any idea of brand/fair value?


----------



## JChapoton (May 19, 2013)

$200-$350 is the norm


----------



## josehuerta (May 19, 2013)

Much appreciated, $175+ it is, will move to the For Sale forum.............


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 8, 2015)

I read somewhere that the Wright Brothers were the first to use reverse threads in pedals? Anyone have anything to validate this?


----------



## mike cates (Apr 11, 2015)

Same directional threads were used a lot for both sides on unicycles which date back to the first pneumatic bicycles. The reason is that many chainwheel side cranks had and offset to the arm or, in later years, had a fixed or hub arm mounted chainwheel or, even later, had the chainwheel fixed to the arm with a driving post on the that side. I was easier for the manufacturer to use non chainwheel crank arms for the small unicycle market to complete their product. How they kept the one side from unscrewing was by only by tightening the pedal axle to the crank arm with a lot of torque. Crude I know but that was the way it was done.
Mike Cates, CA.


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 11, 2015)

metz was the reverse thread patent holder i believe like 1897?


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 11, 2015)

Aha! Knowledge! Mike I'll be in touch for a few extra 1/4" master links for another pet project!


----------



## highwheel431 (Apr 11, 2015)

Most bikes prior to around 1895 used only right hand threaded pedal axles with jam nuts.  When I look at the last two pictures the axle shafts look shiny like they could be brand new.  So if that is the case who knows what was original.  
edit:
Looks like the date in the post above fits with my observations


----------

